# Amputation on front leg



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Amputation on front leg *UPDATE**

Priya broke her leg in June of 06, Thanksgiving day 07 and apparently yesterday at my mom's priya was walking down the doggy stairs and broke her leg again...while in the bandage from it being broken!!! She was getting off her cast yesterday from the Thanksgiving broken leg!!! Ugh!!!!! The vet said she doesn't think surgury will work bc of how small her legs are and the nearest place that will even touch her bc of how small her bones are is in Colorado  
The only other option is to amputate the leg.
It's cheaper, healing time MUCH less, and -she does fine on 3 legs, she has for 12 weeks with the cast on!

But...she'll lose the leg, and what if something else happens to the other front one?! 
Its such a hard decision. Anyone ever had to amputate?


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

Poor Priya and poor you. I'm sure she'll do just fine on 3 legs sending hugs for you both x


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't have any advice. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Priya. Willow and I send big hugs and healing vibes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

I am so sorry I am unable to offer any advice on this.. having never been through anything like this.
I just pray she gets through whichever course of action you take, and that she heals quickly from it.

I cant imagine how difficult a decision this will be for you


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh no ((hugs)) I'm so sorry. She'll do fine & I don't know if you seen the dogs that have only back legs but they get around good. I know it's devastating to you but she'll adapt well ((hugs))


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

im sorry  i havent really got any good advice, since twig had her knee op ive realised they do very well and adapt so quickly to using 3 legs - have you seen the chihuahuas that were born without any front legs - they now have wheels at the front and look like they are coping quite well


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I don't have any advice, but our thoughts are with you as you make this difficult decision for Priya. Whatever decision you make is the best one for your fur baby.

Please remember that dogs do survive and thrive on 3 legs, and their quality of life is not diminished. If a dog has only 2 legs left, there are dog carts for mobility that could be used. These dogs don't even know they have a "disability" because they learn to adapt and adjust in life. It is much easier for them when they have a loving human family.


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Chloe* said:


> im sorry  i havent really got any good advice, since twig had her knee op ive realised they do very well and adapt so quickly to using 3 legs - have you seen the chihuahuas that were born without any front legs - they now have wheels at the front and look like they are coping quite well


I've seen them..I just don't think that's a good life for a dog. Atleast with 3 legs she can run and play with the other dogs. I'm just scared...if something happens to her other leg then...I can't imagine what I'd have to do.  I'm just so worried. I have about a week to make up my mind.


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

Awww I am so sorry..


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

usi2004 said:


> I've seen them..I just don't think that's a good life for a dog. Atleast with 3 legs she can run and play with the other dogs. I'm just scared...if something happens to her other leg then...I can't imagine what I'd have to do.  I'm just so worried. I have about a week to make up my mind.


i agree  

 this must be an incredibly hard decision


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh my... I am so sorry.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Try not to focus on the what if's ((hugs)) I know it's very hard but I honestly think that it will be easier on Priya than you think. You will be the one worrying. Dogs like children are so very resilient.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm so sorry about Priya   I think she'd do fine on 3 legs as well


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

Poor you with a hard decision to make. Poor Priya. Add the pain she is like to suffer over and over with an intact but highly breakable leg to your what if's. 

I know that you'll make a wise choice whatever you decide.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Me personally, if there's any chance that I could save the leg, I think I would go for it, just because like you said, I'd be worried that something may happen to the other leg. This is just me though. Have you looked into that place in Colorado that is saying they could operate on the leg? This is obviously a very difficult decision, and I'm sure that you'll make the right one in the end. Just try to go with what your gut instinct tells you. Like everyone's saying, if you do decide to amputate, I'm sure that your baby will be able to adapt to having three legs. Best of luck!


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

I haven't heard from them yet. It's a 16 hour drive..if not more from where I live. The vet was sending them the x-rays and were going to give me the extact price and the probability they could fix it . If its not high enough possability that it WILL work or if the price is outragous, then we'll amputate
But if its less than like 5,000.00 and they are pretty sure it would work. I'd for sure do it. 
It's just a hard decision and I can't even see Priya!! We wont be home until the end of the week!!! :foxes15:


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm so sorry that you're going through this. Hang in there, and I will certainly pray for you and Priya.


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

Im sorry to hear this..........im sure she will do fine on 3 legs. My aunt had a chi that was born with a broken leg and she did just fine on 3. Good luck on lots of hugs for you and your baby


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh no! Bless her little heart...no advice here either but our thoughts and prayers are with her


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

I hope the news your waiting for arrives soon. I am sure you'll do your very best for her


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

I took her to the vet yesterday myself. The other vet that would do the surgury in Colorado said that theres a "good" chance it could heal but with it being broke 3 times in the same spot ...it may not work. He said she would have to be confined at all times for 12 weeks . Plus the cost ...is more than I even thought originally. Its insane. 
I think she's going to have it amputated. She will be healed in 10 days or so, can be up and moving around, and get on with her life. If she has the surgury its even longer dealing with this leg . So I just have to make the appointment.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

What about it being 'pinned' forever instead of just healing or being amputated can they do that, would that make it any stronger?


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

They said since the last time..it kinda crumbled around and in the break, they are afriad if they start drilling in that place it would do the same and wouldn't hold. If it was cheaper..I'd try but paying almost $9000.00 for something thats about 50/50 I can't justify paying . And the vet didn't even sound hopeful and was pushing more toward amputation, and the healing is so long for the plates and screws.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

You've made a wise and good decision for Priya. She'll recover and be okay with 3 legs, and go on having a good life with you. 

Our thoughts are with you and Priya during this difficult time. Bella and I send hugs.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

I am sorry to hear about Priya's troubles. I am sure that she will do well on 3 legs. Hang in there, my thoughts are with you both too.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

I really think you're making the right choice. Putting her through 12 weeks of total confinement when it may not even heal seems like a much worse alternative. I'm sure she'll be absolutely fine on 3 legs. Holly and I will be praying for Priya's speedy recovery. Hugs and kisses!


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

I just wanted to let you know (yyyeeeeaaarrs ago) when I was young I sooooo wanted to be a vet. So I started out as a vet tech for a few years ....I discovered I wanted to put people asleep more than animals lol...anyway I was in on several operations that animals either lost their front or back leg.
Animals are AMAZING really...not like us humans they dont lay there and say my life is over and all.
They get up and relearn how to do ~ it is breath taking how they just carry on. 
I also wanted to say as months go by I was amazed at how (it seemed to me) that for example like lets say its the front leg....the remaining leg I swear seemed to take like the middle position (if that makes sense) like it became a perfect tripod.
Just know that lots of people of you & your furbaby in our thoughts and prayers~


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

I cannot believe I am just now seeing this thread. I am sorry about Priya but I think you are making the right decision for the both of you. I will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers. Please keep us posted on her recovery. ((hugs))


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

You all are so nice  I feel so bad for doing this when there is a CHANCE something could be done. But the benifits are in favor for the amputation in nearly everyway. Now I just have to set up a date to do it, so I can be home with her as much as possible and be off work.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

I am sorry you're going through this bad time, but am sure you will ahve amde the right decision baed on vet info given.
I know you would try everything possible.
Sounds to me like this bone would just always have been weak and caused endless problems, as you say this way she can adapt and get on with her life quicker.

I hope all goes well.


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

Did the vet promise her 'chance of healing' would also be pain-free? I think you chose the best thing, even though it's a hard choice. Poor Priya, it's all so unfortunate.


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Just saw this thread...I am so sorry you even have to make this decision.  I wish you and Priya all the best and hope she has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I know she will do just fine ((hugs)) Hang in there


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

Just wanted to let everyone know , I scheduled the amputation for this Friday the 29th. I'll drop her off at 7:30 and pick her up that afternoon. I took off Mon, Tue and Wendesday. Plus I'm off Saturday and Sunday. Think she'll be ok to be alone by Thursday? I'm a worry wart.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm sure it'll take time for her to adjust, but she'll be fine. Best of luck, and I will pray for your baby's surgery and her quick recovery!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm saying a prayer for you all ((hugs))


----------

